# Puppies!



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Today my breeder's dam gave birth to 6 healthy puppies 4 girls and 2 boys, one of those boys will be mine!  He will be coming home on March 18th and I'm counting the days away!  The two boys are blue and red (you can't see red) even though they all look like black potatoes I do like blue, he was born after red. I'll be sure to update with photos


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They are so precious. Blue is a mamas boy


----------



## duke2015 (Jan 15, 2015)

So sweet!!!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Puppies!!! awwwwww


----------



## ourSimi (Jan 22, 2015)

so so cute ....


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Aw the most adorable black potatoes I've ever seen!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Pretty fuzzy potatoes there!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have decided to name him Jax.  I think it is a unique name, and I haven't seen any other dogs besides a couple on the board with that name. Do you guys like the name Jax?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Darn waiting!*

I know the wait must be killing you especially now that they were born. My dog comes at the end of this month and even I can hardly wait, so I can't imagine waiting until march. Oh geez. Lol. They look really cute and I can't wait till u get him and post lots of pics of your new jax!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I know the wait must be killing you especially now that they were born. My dog comes at the end of this month and even I can hardly wait, so I can't imagine waiting until march. Oh geez. Lol. They look really cute and I can't wait till u get him and post lots of pics of your new jax!


March does seem long ways away but it'll go by really fast hopefully.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow congrats! I know you have been waiting forever for them to be born. I like the name Jax. Will they all be long coats like mom?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> Wow congrats! I know you have been waiting forever for them to be born. I like the name Jax. Will they all be long coats like mom?


 I have been waiting since early November, that is a long time for me! (I'm very impatient) Yes they will all be long coats like the mom.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Got a message from the breeder stating the puppy did not make it.  I'm really bummed out as I was really excited to get him. She said that she would move my deposit underneath all of the other people which I think isn't really fair.. should I just look for a better breeder? :'( She said he died because he was eating ok but not thriving then stopped eating last night.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

The breeder was extremely brief about it which really makes me question if the pup even died.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

So the other male is spoken for and you don't get a female... What does your contract say about what happens to the deposit if there is no puppy in the litter for you? Did you have any email exchanges about it?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes I will attach the email she sent to me I sent several emails..even called and left voicemails and she has failed to contact me back today, her website states that if the puppy can't be provided within one year the deposit becomes refundable, but it doesn't say anywhere on her site what happens if the puppy dies. There was 2 males and 4 females the guy underneath me got the 4th female, she hasn't even put my name on the general depositors list. Heres the emails: 

11:51 am Breeder: Hi Madison, Im sorry to tell you we lost a male puppy last night. He was eating ok but just not thriving and then last night quit eating. I will move you to the general depositors list in the order your deposit fall in. 

11:57 am Me: Wow that's really sad, I'm really bummed out. I already bought all his stuff. Is there anyway I can get my money back? 

12:00 pm Me: If I had my deposit moved would I be 5th under all those other depositors? 

3:19 pm Me: In your last email you where really brief on what happened with the puppy, I already bought all of the puppy supplies for a male puppy, we even had a name picked out. I understand that on your website states that the deposit is refunable if a puppy cannot be provided within one year, no where on your website has any procedure explaining on what options are next if the puppy dies. With that being said, I feel like it is fair that we have our $250.00 deposit refunded within the next 30 days. Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would hope the breeder will offer you a refund. Most breeders don't need buyers that bad to hang on to a deposit for a next litter. If not, I'd take the loss and move on. Just on principle. If you are on good terms, breeder should be happy to refund and take a deposit when/if another breeding you are interested in comes along.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

You know my mom unexpectedly passed away in June this new puppy was helping me keep my mind off of things and that is why I originally got Chloe, and now this is happening.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry about the pup :-( I hope you can get another male pup in around the same time frame. Something seems fishy with this breeder. I'm not an expert on breeders but I would have your antennae up when dealing with her, and good luck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bella67 said:


> You know my mom unexpectedly passed away in June this new puppy was helping me keep my mind off of things and is why I originally got Chloe, and now this is happening.


oh honey. I'm so sorry. I don't even have the words. :teary:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

My dad just talked to the breeder and she was extremely rude, cussing and screaming at him, laughing at at him like he was a joke, and all we wanted to know if she was going to return our deposit, she was laughing saying that she would return our deposit a year from now. He asked what the procedure was if the puppy dies and she said that she has none. She explained to my dad that she has been gone all day to Colorado shipping out more puppies, while I was on hold all day waiting to see what happened to my puppy. (I'm not trying to breeder bash whatsoever)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wow, shows her integrity. I'm so sorry about your loss. Chloe is there for you right? Love on her.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I would not do business with them anymore. This is not the breeder you want to deal with. It seems like they are running a scam. Take loss, move on, and spread the word about this scam artist breeder! Not on here of course lol but u can go to the bbb, yelp, facebook, ripoff report etc and ruin them. Okay maybe that's not your style (just me haha) but if it were me, I would make sure everyone knows they are a bad breeder and try to make them lose as much business as possible. I guess I am a little petty but then again people can't just go around scamming people and pretending like the dog died so they get to keep your money, and then expect to get away with it!? She is glad she didn't try to do this with someone like me, I would get revenge!! Hahah


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

karma will happen


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

the breeder is ID'd in the photo you shared. I see not one thing on the site that makes me think this person is responsibly breeding. I think you should count your blessings this was only a $250 lesson. Too bad she'll benefit financially from your learning process.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

My breeder weighs her puppies everyday. My boy was the smallest in the litter and my breeder bottle feed him to supplement nursing and watched over him. He is a healthy boy and is one year old on Feb. 3rd (and 73 pounds). Of course, there could have been something wrong with the puppy, too

So sorry to hear of the loss of your mom. The situation with the breeder doesn't sound good. Good luck.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

yes well lesson learned, thanks for your advice. Now we have to start looking again, this time we will not go for a breeder who breeds just for long coats. Hopefully someone on here can help us find the black/red good breeder who usually gets longcoats in a litter because of the genes.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

So sorry. You have been through some very rough times.

I wouldn't be able to deal with that breeder after the behavior with your father. I could never understand how a breeder can expect anyone to wait up to one year for a replacement. As far as I know it is put in the contract specifically if the puppy dies or has a health issue. Not good. 

Were you set on this exact litter for a reason? If not, you may want to write this bad deal off and see what is available elsewhere. 250.00 might be an expensive loss, but continuing to try to work with this breeder may not be worth it.

Hang in there, you'll get your pup. He may already be out there somewhere waiting for you to come get him.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> So sorry. You have been through some very rough times.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to deal with that breeder after the behavior with your father. I could never understand how a breeder can expect anyone to wait up to one year for a replacement. As far as I know it is put in the contract specifically if the puppy dies or has a health issue. Not good.
> 
> ...


Yes I really liked the lines from this litter, and I loved the way the parents looked. Thought it was the perfect litter.. guess not.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Did you notice in the contract that she reserves the right to substitute the Sire after she has your deposit. Red Flag


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Did you notice in the contract that she reserves the right to substitute the Sire after she has your deposit. Red Flag


yeah she already did that, it was originally Quero.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened to you. That is despicable that the breeder actually swore and laughed at a customer. When you have been waiting for a puppy for so long, it is very emotional if "your puppy" dies. Also very sorry to hear about your mother. Hang in there.

West German Show lines can come with long coats and there are reputable people who have them. Just be sure to cross your t's and dot your i's when doing research. 
You will find another red and black long coat male and he will be perfect for you.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you. That is despicable that the breeder actually swore and laughed at a customer. When you have been waiting for a puppy for so long, it is very emotional if "your puppy" dies. Also very sorry to hear about your mother. Hang in there.
> 
> West German Show lines can come with long coats and there are reputable people who have them. Just be sure to cross your t's and dot your i's when doing research.
> You will find another red and black long coat male and he will be perfect for you.


thank you. Do you know any WGSL breeders that I could look into?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

German Shepherd Guide - Home
There are breeders in your state listed here, as well as explanations for the difference in lines and what to look for in a good breeder. If you want a coatie, several breeders have them now and then, but the breeder that is actually breeding for coat is one that isn't breeding for anything more than coat.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

as much as we would like to have a puppy, we feel better that it would be better to adopt a dog that doesn't have a home that we can provide!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Rescuing a shelter dog is a fantastic route. Maybe you could look into gsd specific rescues too. Forget where u are located but where I am in California there are at least 3-4 well known ones.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Rescuing a shelter dog is a fantastic route. Maybe you could look into gsd specific rescues too. Forget where u are located but where I am in California there are at least 3-4 well known ones.


I'm in MI and we are leaning towards rescuing a GSD.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

So I have found Buddy for adoption, he's a long coat GSD and I really like him! The owner says he is a outside dog, and she said that when she looked at him there was big holes in his expen I'm guessing he had no human interaction really because she said he was really matted. I'm trying to convince my dad to get him because he think that he'll dig holes, but I think it was because he was bored, she did say he has gotten much better though. Advice?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's another picture of him:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

the owner is rehoming him or is he in a rescue?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

She is rehoming him, it is like what barbielovessailor is doing. But I really really like him, and my dad thinks he will dig holes in the yard because in October we where going to get him but when he saw all of the holes and how he was uncontrollable he didn't get him he was in this big pen and he said there was big holes and how he was really matted. But now that we found him again, the lady said he is much much better and I believe he was digging holes from boredom.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

One last picture lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you have experience in training or helping a dog that may have behavioral issues? How old is this dog?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He is a little over a year old, and I would be taking him to dog training school as well as training him at home. Digging can be fixed correct?


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

If you got a dog through a reputable rescue organization, the dog would be temperament tested, vet checked, etc. You could have some assurances about the dog.

Getting a dog from someone who is getting rid of their dog means you are at their mercy. They can lie about the dog and you can end up with a dog with serious issues.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Moriah said:


> If you got a dog through a reputable rescue organization, the dog would be temperament tested, vet checked, etc. You could have some assurances about the dog.
> 
> Getting a dog from someone who is getting rid of their dog means you are at their mercy. They can lie about the dog and you can end up with a dog with serious issues.


Yeah I understand


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm very sorry that things didn't work out with the puppy  I agree that taking on an adult dog with behavioral issues won't be easy. Please think seriously about it and take your time - you'll find the right dog, puppy or adult, for you. Give your Chloe girl a big hug tonight.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Update*

Update: 
Buddy got adopted so we couldn't get him. ): 

But, we found a amazing breeder in Ohio which is close to Michigan and she has a import litter that is ready to go March 10th  The mom got pregnant in Germany, and she was imported here and had her puppies from what she told me, she also showed me all of this paperwork but it was in German so I didn't really understand it. There was 3 girls and 2 boys, so we get first pick out of the 2 boys. Both of the parents are short coated but she said the sire has produced longcoated puppies and both parents have the long coat gene.  here's some pictures: 


Mom: 



Mom left dad right 




Troy 



Travis


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's a picture of them taken this morning


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

If there is no puppy for a person that has put down a deposit, such as death or not enough of certain sex born. They should be given the option of a refund right now, or if they want to roll to the next litter. It should be their choice, and money should be refunded right away if that is what they want. If they chose to be on the list for next litter, they should have all the facts. Example how long the wait and to what sire and dam the breeder is thinking. Your reputation as a good breeder is built by your clients. You should ALWAYS work to make sure they are happy.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

The breeder did email me and she said that she sent my deposit back in the mail yesterday, so hopefully it'll be here in a couple of days.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

We just got our deposit back from the breeder, happy I got my money back.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would slow way down if I were you...your Chloe is still a pup. Do more research about what to look for in a responsible breeder. Where are you finding these breeders? Online classifieds or is someone helping you with recommendations?
The breeder in OH is experienced and has a good track record of what they are producing, I hope.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! Glad that worked out for you!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I would slow way down if I were you...your Chloe is still a pup. Do more research about what to look for in a responsible breeder. Where are you finding these breeders? Online classifieds or is someone helping you with recommendations?
> The breeder in OH is experienced and has a good track record of what they are producing, I hope.


A friend of my dad's who has German Shepherds is helping us.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Beautiful parents ?


----------

